# ISO a better omelet



## CharlieD (Nov 15, 2010)

What would be better for making omelet open bunch of fresh eggs or buy liquid eggs? That is first question, and the second one: if I have a bunch fresh vegies for people to choose for omelet, what would be better or propar technick to sautee the vegies first and then add egg or start with egg and then add vegies? I'm sure you've seen how it's done in restaurants. What do they do there? I just do not go out, so I do not know.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> What would be better for making omelet open bunch of fresh eggs or buy liquid eggs? That is first question, and the second one: if I have a bunch fresh vegies for people to choose for omelet, what would be better or propar technick to sautee the vegies first and then add egg or start with egg and then add vegies? I'm sure you've seen how it's done in restaurants. What do they do there? I just do not go out, so I do not know.


Charlie we saute our veggies first then add our beaten eggs which we've added a little water to. I love sauted green onion or shallots, mushrooms and if you like pancetta or bacon this can be cooked crumbled and added in the end, we also add our favorite cheese at the end ti mellt into the eggs. SErve with toast and jam
kades


----------



## JMediger (Nov 15, 2010)

We do like Kades ... saute then add our beaten egg.  If you can run them (your eggs)  through a blender with a bit of water it's even better.  Just don't add milk or they won't set right.  Personally, I love mushrooms and diced tomato!


----------



## Janet H (Nov 15, 2010)

I never add veggies to the eggs, but instead add them to the top of the omelet before folding and plating. Some veggies need to be precooked others don't, but they all need to be warm.

To serve many omelets, I would keep several pans going. Prep the omelets in one pan and sizzle up the veggies and ham at bits in another as needed.  Items that don't need to be prewarmed include herbs, fresh diced tomatoes and cheese. Dump the heated toppings onto the freshly cooked omelet and plate.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2010)

Janet H said:


> I never add veggies to the eggs, but instead add them to the top of the omelet before folding and plating. Some veggies need to be precooked others don't, but they all need to be warm.



This is what I do as well.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 15, 2010)

omelets 101:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWmvfUKwBrg


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2010)

I do the same as Janet H.! And I always use fresh eggs, no liquid eggs. A 4-6 ounce ladle will give you a good size omelet. One pan for sautee, another for the egg. 

I think we used a 4 ounce ladle in food service at the University. 500 omelets, to order, using 8 pans and burners, in 2 hours.  Boy, that was fun!!!  I'm serious, it was a blast!


----------



## Selkie (Nov 16, 2010)

I've stopped making omelets. They're a pain!

I've taken to making a Fritata instead. It's an omelet started in a pan on the stove, but finished off in the oven or under the broiler. It has a nice brown top and there's no flipping!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 16, 2010)

Selkie said:


> I've stopped making omelets. They're a pain!
> 
> I've taken to making a Fritata instead. It's an omelet started in a pan on the stove, but finished off in the oven or under the broiler. It has a nice brown top and there's no flipping!



I do too, I love the way it puffs up.  I cook on the stove until set then add the cheese on top before broiling.


----------

